# Hello, I need help with my school project on bees



## interestedinbee (Nov 3, 2016)

I am a student at the University of Washington, Bothell studying Interactive Media Design that is trying to learn more about how beekeepers and people feel about bees. I am working on a project and trying to figure out ways to make people more empathetic towards bees, since I feel that if people can relate to bees like dogs and cats, people will be more willing to take action in stopping their possible extinction. 

I would love to get beekeeper's opinions and feelings about how they feel about their bees. I made a survey and would greatly it if some of you would take the time to answer some of these questions. It should take less than 5-10 minutes and any responses will be greatly appreciated and your answers will only be used for academic purposes and will not be shared with any other members of the department. Thank you for participating and I really appreciate your time!

*THIS SURVEY IS ANONYMOUS

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1aQelaNJ4p9LjEyzTey637IeMn5QhrEano_dpLOQxfhI/edit

(If I am posting in the wrong forum, please guide me in the right directions)


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm sorry but people who are scared of the bees will never be empathetic towards
them. There is one mid-age woman at work who likes to eat honey but will never keep
the bees. Bees are too scary to her! The majority of the non-beekeepers out there that I talk to only
want the honey but not to keep the bees either. Do let me know when you've found a way to
convince these people to keep the bees. I'll be glad to help them along. Cats and dogs are higher
animals that recognized their keepers but bees are moody and will sting you when defending their
hives. Cannot mix the insects and animals together talking about apples and oranges here!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! I have been converting people to beekeeping for years. Classes are always filled to capacity. The first step is convince them that bees are not dying to sting you.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

survey takes less than a minute to do


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Honeybees are not likely to become extinct. Other pollinators perhaps, but not honeybees - they are too valuable to humans for that to happen. They are also extremely sturdy and highly adaptive (despite the scare-mongering that is floating around these days.)

But I gladly filled out your questionaire anyway.

Good luck with your research.

Enjambres


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Good luck on your project. Accurate information is vital. I have found most people who are afraid of bees claim they are allergic. Most are not but they claim they are to justify their fear. Also make sure people understand the honey bee is not in danger of extinction.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Honey bees face some dangers, but extinction is not one of them. 
Native pollinators, including various species of mason bees, leaf cutter bees, bumble bees and other insects like butterflies and moths, as well as certain birds, are the ones that face the greater risk from human influence.


----------



## Buzzkeeper (Nov 4, 2016)

I have found that people throw them in the same categorie as wasps mad the like. Grand kids were scared to death until I defined the actions of wasps and honey bees. I also showed them that I can sit within two feet of the entrance and they did not care. People do not understand the different temperament of honey bees. The killer be thing is what comes to mind first.


----------

